
TV shows and movies that featured the Amiga 500 - doener
http://www.starringthecomputer.com/computer.html?c=36
======
jrnichols
I'm always reminded of this odd movie...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Dreams_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Dreams_\(film\))

